

Ask HN: where to find a StackOverflow for refactoring code? - kevinburke

I write a lot of ugly code. Lots of times, I don't know the idioms that would help me write better code.<p>Where can I post sample methods and get feedback on how to write them better? I'd like to ask on a place like StackOverflow, but they are looking for questions with specific answers.<p>(Specifically, it's feedback on Clojure).<p>Thanks for the help, 
Kevin
======
kevinburke
I found Refactor My Code - <http://refactormycode.com> \- and I posted some
example code there - <http://refactormycode.com/codes/1880-clojure-noob-code>.
The community dynamics could be better, but I'll see whether I get any
responses.

------
kevinburke
Also <http://codereview.stackexchange.com>, which is in beta.

